
Slogans trigger resistance, Logos don't - marksu
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=3336
======
cjlars
A slightly different interpretation is that slogans that aren't fully true
trigger cognitive dissonance, which in turn triggers distrust.

For example: "Save Money. Live Better." It isn't obviously true that living
better follows saving money -- perhaps the money is better spent for a premium
product. Yet the logo, essentially big text that says "Walmart," is very
obviously true: It's a big store called Walmart.

Logos generally don't make a statement and there's nothing to disagree with.
So when you're shown a logo, you're free to draw on your own interpretation of
the brand, but when your shown a slogan, you often experience this dissonance,
which manifests as distrust.* Similarly, even the word "slogan" is enough to
trigger this distrust, since you've been lied to so frequently in the past.
I'd be curious how the effect differs from a true slogan, like "we are
farmers," vs an untrue one like "the ultimate driving machine."

*Note that the above is essentially "The Law of Candor," from the classic book, The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing by Al Reis and Jack Trout.

------
skalpelis
That reminds me how Ogilvy wrote in Confessions of an ad man - how his
copywriting style was more successful (sales-wise) than others even though his
copy was lengthier and more descriptive than others'.

------
intellection
♥

v.

I love you.

